# Vince Carter Watch



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Vince officially begins his NBA career apart from the Toronto Raptors tomorrow, as the Nets take on the Pistons.

I, for one, am going to be following Vince attentively as the season progresses. I'm intrigued by the New Jersey trio and, despite their record, think it's a good fit for VC. I posted not too long ago that I was done with Vince but it looks like that was wishful thinking.

Some doubt that he can manage more than the paltry 17 ppg that he averaged for us this season, while others anticipate a return to the Vince of old (24+). Some are hoping he fails miserably, and others are confident that a new environment, including a great point guard, will bring out whatever greatness he might still possess. 

I'm excited for Vince and the Nets. You don't have to be. You can be full of animosity and bitterness if you like. But I know we'll all be watching to see what he can do, fail or succeed.

My predictions for game one: 21 points and a New Jersey loss.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

above all else, i'm just looking for answers to three of my questions:

1. has his skills been diminished through injuries?
2. does he still have the intensity that he had upon the early years in raptorland?
3. was he dogging it this season?

all three could probably be answered depending on the stats he puts up, but i think i'll be looking forward more to how he plays rather than what he comes out of after the game.

good luck Vince. shame that you had to leave the way you did.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I won't be upset of Vince does do well because after all he brought to our team in his early years you can't be bitter just because of a few lousy years. I wish Vince Carter the best but needless the say want the Pistons to beat the crap out of the Nets. But that's just because I'm sick.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

JKidd will do wonders for Vince.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kinda reminds me of my Number 41's journal


----------



## AReallyCoolGuy (Jul 25, 2004)

Multiple things will help Vince.

Kidd, and their fast break of course.

Not being the only real threat.

The Princeton Offence.

Him being excited and maybe playing with a little heart.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I think everyone eventually agreed that 41 was much too generous a ranking for the VC that played for Toronto this year.

Anyone that thinks NJ is a better team than Toronto after this trade is a poor evaluator of talent.

Kidd, Carter, and Jefferson. No Center and not even a dominant PF. Two of the 3 with major injury concerns.

Over the last year they have lost KMart, Kittles, Lucious Harris, Eric Williams, Aaron Williams, and Zo. They gained VC.

Compare to Rafer, Rose, Murray, MoP, Donny, Bosh, Bonner, Milt and EWilliams. No Center but much better depth on the wings and great talent at PF. If Mourning actually played for us its a blowout.

We all know VC will play well for a few weeks. But the only thing to 'explode' in NJ will be his knees or his achilles. Or JKidds head when he realizes this guy doesn't play D, run the lanes hard, rebound, or get to the FT line.

We had a VC trade pool. Now we should have a VC injury pool.

What day will VC go down with injury for the NJ Nets. Rules are he has to miss at least 5 games.

Guess the body part injured, the day of the injury, and the tiebreaker will be the length of injury. (So you can both guess the same body part and even game if you wish but the number of games lost has to be different).


----------



## ForThree (Dec 1, 2004)

Can we watch the Nets-Pistons tonight in T.O.?


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

if you got nba t.v


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Anyone who thinks toronto got the better of this deal, I cant even express those words. Aaron williams was already out of rotation with the nets, and Eric williams is a decent player definitely no Vince Carter. And of course we all know Zo wont wear a raptors uni, so did the raps really get a good deal. Please dont even bring up the draft picks. If Kidd plays like he played last year he will bring out the best in Vince. RJ is a bonafide allstar this year. Thats 3 allstars on one team, tell me how they are not better than the raps. And isnt it funny that some people are predicting Vince's injuries and when it will happen, I guess nastradamuses arent too hard to find


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> Anyone who thinks toronto got the better of this deal, I cant even express those words. Eric williams is a decent player definitely no Vince Carter. If Kidd plays like he played last year he will bring out the best in Vince. RJ is a bonafide allstar this year. Thats 3 allstars on one team, tell me how they are not better than the raps. And isnt it funny that some people are predicting Vince's injuries and when it will happen, I guess nastradamuses arent too hard to find


It's Nostradamus [strike]you twit[/strike].

And weren't you the one predicting that VC was going to 'breakout' every game this year. He hasn't been a true all-star in years. Only fans like you have kept him in that game at all. That's a fact.

How is he better off in NJ with just Kidd and Jefferson? He had way more talent around him in Toronto and failed miserably. That's a fact. Hell, NJ just signed Moiso. Much better organization than Toronto, eh.

The Raptors have a deeper team with more overall talent position by position than NJ.  [strike]But you don't know basketball at all. You don't even watch the games, do you. All you know is the names.[/strike]

Why do you even come back to this board? I see you over on the Jersey board talking about some of our Raps board posters and saying they should worry about 'their own' team as if you are a Jersey boy. [strike]You are truly pathetic[/strike]. Go follow your little sissy boy VC to NJ and wait for his next 'revival'. I guarantee you the wait for his next injury is much shorter.

Is it the year VC yet, when Vinsanity will reign supreme? Your little 'personal slogan' says everything we need to know about you. [strike]You are an ignorant little fanboy.[/strike] You live and die with VC's success and failure. You watch internet videos of his dunks from 3-4 years ago. You worship some guy who you have never met and who couldn't care less about you. [strike]Get a life.[/strike]

Stay over on the Jersey board with your 'new team'. But of course you don't have a team, you only follow VC. 

The man is a ticking time bomb. His knees, his ankles, his braces....everything hurts and is breaking down. The Raps are way better off without him. He is a gutless player who doesn't take care of his body or improve his game in the offseason. Is that supposed to magically change now that he is traded. He expected to be moved in the summer and came into camp out of shape. He has never made the players around him better.

Keep watching those old highlights kiddo, cause that's the best you will ever see from your man.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> Anyone who thinks toronto got the better of this deal, I cant even express those words. Aaron williams was already out of rotation with the nets, and Eric williams is a decent player definitely no Vince Carter. And of course we all know Zo wont wear a raptors uni, so did the raps really get a good deal. Please dont even bring up the draft picks. If Kidd plays like he played last year he will bring out the best in Vince. RJ is a bonafide allstar this year. Thats 3 allstars on one team, tell me how they are not better than the raps. And isnt it funny that some people are predicting Vince's injuries and when it will happen, I guess nastradamuses arent too hard to find


I like how you basically build a wall between you and whoever might argue the opposite of your opinion. You're basically saying, "I won't listen!"

If Vince returns to form in New Jersey, then what will you say?

I'm expecting you to say that Vince didn't do well in Toronto because:

a) he didn't fit into Mitchell's system;
b) he wasn't respected or encouraged by the fans;
c) his teammates let him down;
d) he was injured since the beginning of the season

Frankly (no pun intended), if Vince suddenly has a string of great games with the Nets, I don't see how anyone could argue that Vince was playing with passion with the Raptors this season.

In that sense, Toronto won the trade, because they lost a player who was sandbagging and gained players hungry for minutes, a couple of first-round draft picks (who with Toronto's new scouting staff, and new team direction could be excellent), and a yet-to-be-bought-out (hmmm..) legendary centre.

I like how the people who love Carter are quick to dismiss the draft picks. The trade was made specifically for those two picks. To say that they don't have value, or that they are automatically going to be poorly utilized is more than a little obtuse.

We potentially will get one high (top-7) pick and one mid-level pick (10-15) and two second-round picks (thanks to the Pape Sow trade). Then next year well get whatever we earn, or send that pick to Charlotte, and also have another mid-level (8-15) pick to use for ourselves.

I don't know how that could be a bad situation.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow tonight should be fun but very weird.

Fact is that trade was average for the raps and as for the nets... well i guess it may help them but long term it screws up the bruce ratner plan of saving money.

Its been said 100 times, Vince is in a no win situation, if vince suddenly goes off than raps fans will boo him to hell and lose any ounce of respect for the guy, you think Tmac's return was loud, i can't even imagine the acc when he comes back in april..boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:laugh: 
And of course the other side is if he continously sucks than the nets feel bitter about the trade. 

Personally i want vince to simply play a little above average. The vince carter of 4 years ago is dead and buried period!!!


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Vince has already missed a couple of alley-oops and taken some bad fades.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

14pts at the half


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> 
> 
> Keep watching those old highlights kiddo, cause that's the best you will ever see from your man.


:laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Vince with 23 points, 4 rebounds and 5 assists, his man, Rip has 32 points, 3 assists, 3 rebs, with 38 seconds to go in the game. 
Detroit up 87-86


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> Please dont even bring up the draft picks.


You're right, we all know two 1st round picks won't get anyone anything these days.

:dead:


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

lol

Vince injured, and both teams have to wait 6 minutes until he can be carried to the bench. They were forced to burn an extra timeout too. 

over a friggin cramp. PANSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

does the guy have no shame? just crawl over if you have to. damn


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ansoncarter</b>!
> lol
> 
> Vince injured, and both teams have to wait 6 minutes until he can be carried to the bench. They were forced to burn an extra timeout too.
> ...


there saying its his hamstring


----------



## AReallyCoolGuy (Jul 25, 2004)

HAHAHAH Are you serious? is he really injured?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AReallyCoolGuy</b>!
> HAHAHAH Are you serious? is he really injured?


yup


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

it better be torn then.

I pull my hamstring all the time. It hurts like hell, but I would at least be able to crawl over to the bench and not make both teams wait for me remember that I'm not a six year old girl


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Didn't Marshall pull his hamstring?
He missed like 6 games.
For Vince that's another 10 games. 
Does this guy even stretch?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

ok now there saying its just a cramp


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

I tune in and the first thing I hear is "and Vince Carter is down"..."it looks like his hamstring"...ah, the memories.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I thought Vince played pretty well tonight. He was moving faster than he did with us, especially in transition defense. He got-up for a couple of wild Kidd alley-oops but couldn't convert. I don't know that Randy Moss could've snagged those and finished.

Then his leg cramps up, and instead of heading to the bench, he lies down near the scorers table (gulp, not at the Palace!) and lets everyone mull around him for five or six minutes. Didn't look like it was anything serious, but with Vince it's always _something_, isn't it?

He often shifted-off of his defensive assignments, I noticed. Whenever Hamilton or Prince sliced under the net Vince switched off of them instead of chasing them around the single- and double-screens. I'm not sure if that is a Frank strategy or not; I haven't watched enough Nets basketball.

In keeping with the rest of the season's trend, his man, Rip Hamilton, notched a game-high 37 points. But Vince shot the ball ok, had some nice passes, really worked hard for rebounds, and tried his best to fit-into the system.

His level of effort and interest, as expected, seemed much higher tonight than it has been at any other point this season. And that's with him coming-off of an injury.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Geeze I thought they were going to bring out a god damned stretcher out for Vince at the end there.

Its called warming up you MORON!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Vince played pretty well for his first game with the Nets. You can tell he's going to be very dangerous in the Princeton offense once he gets going, passing and scoring. He's definitely going to be more fun to watch with the Nets with more flow to their offense and Kidd and company leading him to the rim.

As for the cramp, why would a well rested athlete of Vince's stature be dehydrated going into his first game with his new team? Just doesn't make much sense. It's nothing serious but they really could have used him in the overtime period. He can't be happy about letting the team down in his first game.

Kidd wasn't too sharp in this game but once the big 3 get rolling, the Nets are going to be pretty good. 

Overall, I'm happy to see Carter start his career with the Nets. It seems to be a much better fit for him at this point. He needs a teammate (leader) like Kidd more than any other star player in the league, I think. He might even (begin to) earn his allstar spot.


----------



## Malcolm (Dec 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Vince with 23 points, 4 rebounds and 5 assists, his man, Rip has 32 points, 3 assists, 3 rebs, with 38 seconds to go in the game.
> Detroit up 87-86


_If you saw the game Vince dont defend RIP. _


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Wow vince really played well today and after he talked with the media..and he was very happy.. He said the easiest thing is RJ and Kidd give you open shots and all you have to do is make them..He also said that you dont have to force anything on this team.. 25 points 6 rebounds.. Vince is playing with more energy then I have ever seen.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

> Vince is playing with more energy then I have ever seen.


More energy than you have seen in years you mean!!

When he came in the league he played so much energy it looked like there was a rocket up his.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

> there was a rocket up his


up his ---, can a mod edit that

you mean can a mod change your post so that it contains a masked curse that you forgot to put in? ummmm NO! please do not attempt to circumvent the automatic editing on the post by using characters like that. i will edit them out every time anyways. please do not mask. speedy.

ps. you can use the word butt, behind, fanny, rump, badunkadunk, rear, pants, seat, booty, etc..


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Watching the Nets vs Kings and coach Frank has really given VC the reins of the Nets' offense. He's getting pretty good looks and creating quite a bit for his teammates- MUCH different than Mitchell's use of him in the Toronto offense. 21 points in the 3rd quarter. Nets are going to get steamrolled down the stretch though.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

double post.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

they lost by 22


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

You Guys See The Windmill Versus Utah Jazz?
Without Dribblin'... It Was Nice

VC Back-2-Back 30 Points


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Q8i</b>!
> You Guys See The Windmill Versus Utah Jazz?
> Without Dribblin'... It Was Nice
> 
> VC Back-2-Back 30 Points


Pretty good performance by him I must say. But he is still not at the same level physically as he once was, so only a fan who is uninformed would say that he is really the Vince Carter of old. He's had streaks like this for Toronto aswell, even last season, where he had some monster games.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

The dunk and the performances were impressive, i wonder what is motivating him now???


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> The dunk and the performances were impressive, i wonder what is motivating him now???


New Team.
Jason Kidd.
Winning Streak.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Pretty good performance by him I must say. But he is still not at the same level physically as he once was, so only a fan who is uninformed would say that he is really the Vince Carter of old. He's had streaks like this for Toronto aswell, even last season, where he had some monster games.


He may have lost a little athleticism but that doesn't mean that he can't be on par or better, all around, than he was when scoring his career high in points.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

true, the good players adapt to losing their athleticism with the knowledge they gain from the game skills wise


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Players of the Week 

<center>









*Carter led his team to a 3-1 week, averaging 25.0 points on .494 shooting, 7.8 assists and 3.3 rebounds. He led the Nets to their first winning Western Conference trip since the 1997-98 season, beating Golden State, Los Angeles Lakers and Utah. Carter notched a season-high 10 assists in a 99-82 win over Utah on January 29. *


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

*Vince Carter Player of The Week*

Vince Carter was just named the Eastern Conference Player of the week for Jan 24- Jan 30 giving the Nets a 3-1 record. Also by averaging 25.0 points on .494 shooting, 7.8 assists and 3.3 rebound

Eastern Conference 

Vince Carter, New Jersey Nets
Jan. 26 at Golden State: Scored 17 points, dished nine assists and made two steals in a 113-99 victory over the Warriors.
Jan. 28 at L.A. Lakers: Scored 30 points and had nine assists in a 109-103 win over the Lakers.
Jan. 29 at Utah: Scored 30 points, had a season-high 10 assists and four blocks in a 99-82 win over the Jazz.

People are posting about Vince Carter since hes gone to the Nets and most of them were negative comments, so i just saw this and its immpressive and thought posting something good about Carter isn't so bad.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

well earned by vince and brad miller, as another poster said in a different board. I think it was bud boy......" That's what happens when you try"


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> well earned by vince and brad miller, as another poster said in a different board. I think it was bud boy......" That's what happens when you try"


well he did try until the 2001/2002 season then after that he was caught with injuries, and then what got him up set was that he thought the Raptors management didn't want to take his input on deceiding the future of this Franchise.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

What a poor fellow, everybody knows the employee should be in on everything the boss does:laugh:


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

sorry. speedy... that was a quick edit on ur part... helluva good job with ur mod duties!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> well earned by vince and brad miller, as another poster said in a different board. I think it was bud boy......" That's what happens when you try"


Nono that was yet another piece of comic genius from madman.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Vince Carter is a good basketball player.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Vince Carter is a good basketball player.


O damn WHos back


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Vince Carter tonight-41 points, 11 boards. 5 assists, 14-27 FG%, 11-13 FT%


Nice Nice Numbers. Good Job Vince.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Huge Game For VC Today!
Only That >
Raptors & Nets
20-27


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> Nice Nice Numbers. Good Job Vince.


not necessary. speedy.


----------



## Cairo (Feb 2, 2005)

vince is a -----

please do not mask. speedy.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

this really pisses me off he is showin how good he is now and is showing he had ZERO respect for the raptors franchise over the last couple of years why didnt he try we cudda had sum other star in return for him and draft picks but no he decided to be a lazy *** dick.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Agreed.

Watching his highlights from the last week, it is clear that he wasn't even remotely trying here in Toronto. Not this year, and not last year.

I despise Vince Carter, and will be happy the next time he sprains his knee or twists his ankle, and has to miss a month.

:devil:


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

another massive game from VC... 43 points 14 boards 5 assists....WOW...is all i have to say...im happy to say that all that time i defended him..atleast i was right..that he was still the point scoring machine he is...and he is game by game, establishing himself as the elite guard in the league....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Vince Carter screwed the Toronto Raptors Organization.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

^^ putting it lightly..dont you think....


----------



## Jordan VS WHO!! (Jun 25, 2004)

Who here's gonna back me up, when I throw a beer bottle on Vince's head when the nets are in town this month . 

J.K


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan VS WHO!!</b>!
> Who here's gonna back me up, when I throw a beer bottle on Vince's head when the nets are in town this month .
> 
> J.K


they're not in town this month, bro. lol


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Carter Had An Alright Game Today Versus LA Lakers. 25 Points, 9-22 FG, 0-5 3PT... And They Lost The Game In OT
_J-Kidd Had His 2nd Triple-Double In A Row.. Man This Guy Is Amazin!_


----------

